# Mic not working in ventrilo



## numberonedude (Jul 20, 2008)

I have a new fatality headset

which has been working fine for the past month

My mic has just suddenly stopped working in ventrilo


My mic works in all games i play, it works for sound recording programs

however it does not work in vent

is it my sound card?


its a sound blaster Audigy SE

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if it suddenly quit working i think i would reinstall ventrillo.


----------



## numberonedude (Jul 20, 2008)

yes, i re-installed vent about 3 times

also reinstalled my sound card 

and tried putting it in the other pci ports

nothin : P


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hmm, can any other program capture from your mic?


----------

